# How loud do Nigerian Dwarf goats get?



## AspiringGoatGuy

I'm planning on buying a couple of Nigerian Dwarf wethers as pets for my 1/6th acre property next year, but I can't find any info on how loud the breed is. I've visited ND herds at my breeder's house and at the Los Angeles Zoo, and those goats have generally been quiet. However, I recently met an 8-week old Nigi kid on the breeder's farm that got really attached to me and just kept bleating and screaming when I wasn't petting it. I'd never heard a goat that loud before, and it made me unsure about keeping Nigerian Dwarves in an urban environment.

Are Nigerian Dwarf goats known for making a lot of noise all the time, or are they only talkative when feeding / getting attention? I work a full-time job, which means they'd be alone for large parts of the day, so I plan on free-choicing their food and putting enrichment materials in their pen to keep them content and (hopefully) quiet.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

They will only get loud like that when they are hungry, scared, lonely or happy you are home from work.


----------



## jodane

Every goat has it's own volume and call. We have Spanish goats, but they do not all sound the same. We have one doe that is the loudest goat I've ever heard in my life, some of them grumble instead of bleating, each one is slightly different and if you pay attention you'll soon be able to tell who is making the noise. I would say there's no guarantee about volume of a goat. Maybe there's a breed out there that's quiet?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

We have one wether that sounds like the Tickle Me Elmo hee, hee, hee. A few with fairly loud mehs. And one wether and one doe that sort of go eeeh, real low.


----------



## Trollmor

Welcome! A beautiful goat you have for an avatar! For an alternative, you can ask if you may use this one: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/why-are-goats-so-cute.204739/

For us who have gone metric: 0.17ac ≈ 688m². They will probably make the place totally naked in a very short time. I recommend daily walks, they like to go foraging, nibbling on leaves and herbs along the way. Or teach them agility!

I think you have already got the point: The kid you met "got really attached to me and just kept bleating and screaming when I wasn't petting it". The little darlings are individuals, and some of them do like their humans, feeling forgotten after 1/3 of a second without attention. I remember one buckling in my youth, whom I called the "fog horn", because of his strong voice. He sounded like a car horn when he just said a normal, friendly "Hallo!"

But, as has already been said with other words, "if a goat is totally silent, it is generally either content, or dead." They do speak, but not always with sounds.

Consider also their strength, and possible problems with smell and flies from their droppings, as well as local bylaws. And occasional loose dogs, or neighbour kids that like to "play" when you are not there.

("Tickle Me Elmo hee, hee, hee" - will someone explain to a lifetime student of the English language?)


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Trollmor said:


> Welcome! A beautiful goat you have for an avatar! For an alternative, you can ask if you may use this one: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/why-are-goats-so-cute.204739/
> 
> For us who have gone metric: 0.17ac ≈ 688m². They will probably make the place totally naked in a very short time. I recommend daily walks, they like to go foraging, nibbling on leaves and herbs along the way. Or teach them agility!
> 
> I think you have already got the point: The kid you met "got really attached to me and just kept bleating and screaming when I wasn't petting it". The little darlings are individuals, and some of them do like their humans, feeling forgotten after 1/3 of a second without attention. I remember one buckling in my youth, whom I called the "fog horn", because of his strong voice. He sounded like a car horn when he just said a normal, friendly "Hallo!"
> 
> But, as has already been said with other words, "if a goat is totally silent, it is generally either content, or dead." They do speak, but not always with sounds.
> 
> Consider also their strength, and possible problems with smell and flies from their droppings, as well as local bylaws. And occasional loose dogs, or neighbour kids that like to "play" when you are not there.
> 
> ("Tickle Me Elmo hee, hee, hee" - will someone explain to a lifetime student of the English language?)


Thanks! I like silkies a lot, though Eddie and Freddie are also very tempting.

I'm planning on bringing in orchard grass and keeping them on a dry lot, with minimal grazing in the backyard. I look forward to walking them around my neighborhood and letting them nibble on overgrown landscaping though! And maybe I'll even take them on hikes through the Hollywood Hills as well.

The doeling I met wanted a lot of attention! I hope my goats aren't as needy, because I simply can't be around them all day. I might ask my breeder about the dispositions of the parents before I buy their bucklings.

I'd much prefer my goats to be silent from contentment rather than illness or death. I want to make sure they're as happy as possible, and by extension as quiet as possible lol.

I know I need to build strong fencing because the goats will rub up against whatever I put down. My backyard is also surrounded by 1.85 meter tall chain link, so if they get out of their pen they'll have nowhere to go except for back in. Flies and poop will be an issue; I think I'll have to clean their pen every other day to make sure things stay fresh. There aren't any loose dogs or children in my neighborhood, so there shouldn't be problems with them.

I think this is what they meant by "Tickle Me Elmo":


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Dwarf Dad said:


> They will only get loud like that when they are hungry, scared, lonely or happy you are home from work.


That's good to know, thanks. Hopefully they won't be hungry with free-choice hay, or lonely since I'll be buying two of them. If they only bleat when I come home from work or when something loud like a police chopper flies over then that shouldn't be too bad! Though I know a lot of this is going to be up to the individual disposition of the goat...


----------



## Calistar

My NDs are usually pretty quiet unless they're in heat or separated from their dam/kids, which isn't going to be a problem if you're buying wethers  DON'T feed them sweet feed though! I used to have two Pygmy wethers, and I'd give them sweet feed at each feeding. The evening feeding was usually around 5:00, but they'd start hollering for their sweet feed at 3:00 if they suspected there was anyone alive in the house. Heaven forbid you stepped outside and actually confirmed it! Since it sounds like you're getting boys, they should do just fine on just grass hay and loose minerals, no reason to spoil them on sweet feed anyway. 

Of course, each animal is different. I've found that the parents aren't necessarily any indicator of how the offspring will turn out, so evaluate the individual goat you're considering and don't just go by its parents. The most skittish goat I owned was the daughter of my friendliest, most laid-back doe, and my loudest doe has a daughter who almost never makes a sound!


----------



## groovyoldlady

It depends on how hungry they are!! ;-) Seriously, I find them reasonably quiet most of the time. But kids can be pretty noisy - especially if you bottle feed.


----------



## Trollmor

Good luck with your studies of the goatish language! I suspect you will give them treats when they do some tricks, and good treats are nice fresh leaves of some tasty kind. Good luck in finding those. To stand on hind legs is natural for them, and a good trick to start with. Beware of giving the treat for free! Always a bargaining with goats ...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Thanks! I like silkies a lot, though Eddie and Freddie are also very tempting.
> 
> I'm planning on bringing in orchard grass and keeping them on a dry lot, with minimal grazing in the backyard. I look forward to walking them around my neighborhood and letting them nibble on overgrown landscaping though! And maybe I'll even take them on hikes through the Hollywood Hills as well.
> 
> The doeling I met wanted a lot of attention! I hope my goats aren't as needy, because I simply can't be around them all day. I might ask my breeder about the dispositions of the parents before I buy their bucklings.
> 
> I'd much prefer my goats to be silent from contentment rather than illness or death. I want to make sure they're as happy as possible, and by extension as quiet as possible lol.
> 
> I know I need to build strong fencing because the goats will rub up against whatever I put down. My backyard is also surrounded by 1.85 meter tall chain link, so if they get out of their pen they'll have nowhere to go except for back in. Flies and poop will be an issue; I think I'll have to clean their pen every other day to make sure things stay fresh. There aren't any loose dogs or children in my neighborhood, so there shouldn't be problems with them.
> 
> I think this is what they meant by "Tickle Me Elmo":


Thanks a bunch! I love my boys.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Eddie and Freddie are pretty quiet. They only make noise if they want food or see me. For the food situation, I try to just keep a steady schedule - they will only yell on the dot  so I feed them at reasonable times when people don't mind a small goat noise occurrence.

They do make noises when I get home and when I see them, but it's quick, and they aren't that loud. Don't usually "yell" they just make lots of goatie bleats and you can't really hear from too far away. But if you train them to know that crying DOES NOT make them get attention, like a human child LOL, they learn.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Eddie and Freddie are pretty quiet. They only make noise if they want food or see me. For the food situation, I try to just keep a steady schedule - they will only yell on the dot  so I feed them at reasonable times when people don't mind a small goat noise occurrence.
> 
> They do make noises when I get home and when I see them, but it's quick, and they aren't that loud. Don't usually "yell" they just make lots of goatie bleats and you can't really hear from too far away. But if you train them to know that crying DOES NOT make them get attention, like a human child LOL, they learn.


Do you free-choice their food, or are there set times you give them hay to eat? I'd want to feed / greet them in the evening (around 7 PM) if I could so no one is woken up by any minor bleating.

Yeah, that's good advice. I'll definitely try to not pay attention to them when they're yelling so they don't develop bad habits. Did Eddie and Freddie start off as loud goats?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Do you free-choice their food, or are there set times you give them hay to eat? I'd want to feed / greet them in the evening (around 7 PM) if I could so no one is woken up by any minor bleating.
> 
> Yeah, that's good advice. I'll definitely try to not pay attention to them when they're yelling so they don't develop bad habits. Did Eddie and Freddie start off as loud goats?


Well now that we're getting chatty I'll give you a rundown!!!!!!!!

So they get a treat of grain morning and evening. Boys aren't really supposed to eat lots of grain, so what they get is VERY minimal. They have free choice hay to eat whenever they want. Although they do get more excited when it first gets brought out! And you can't free choice grain (although I think that's clear). ANYWAY! They get hay morning and evening, even though it's never fully empty.

What they are crying for is their grain, albeit it doesn't even fill their bellies, they just feel like it does! If they didn't get grain (and this is a bold statement) I doubt they would cry as much as they do (which is really, not a lot... they cry for about 1 minute from the time they hear me walking to when they see the bowl going towards them) if they didn't get grain -- and only hay. That's something to ponder on.

Eddie and Freddie are much LESS loud than they used to be. Gosh, when we got them as babies every time I would walk away I'd hear their teeny shrieks like they were being tortured. As they got older they just make a bit of noise to make themselves known. I didn't baby them much, and they are good about not crying for periods longer than a minute or two.

I feed them at 9 or 9:30 ish in the morning, and 5:30 ish at night. Again, the timing doesn't matter as much because "feed" is not much at all, so I just tailor it to what fits my schedule and to keep them making noise only at "suitable times."


----------



## MadCatX

Clyde isnt normally to bad, like DD said. When hes hungry, or the wife and I come home, or he's hungry will he get loud. Even then its not to bad. Bonnie is a pygmy when shes in heat or something like that she can get a little loud.


----------



## NH_Goats

I chose two wethers ND's in hopes they would be quieter. That being said...my guys are 5 weeks old and bottle fed. One has sweet little bleats when he's hungry and is overall a pretty quiet guy until his buddy gets going. The other one (the more finicky one as well) will scream bloody murder if he is hungry and wants a bottle. It has been combated fairly well by having them on a pretty regular feeding schedule and not arriving until there is a brief moment of quiet time. Although, I'm fearful of weaning coming up soon because I fully expect the screaming to start again. I'm hoping their enjoyment of more solid foods now will make it a little smoother (though I don't have my hopes too high haha!)


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well now that we're getting chatty I'll give you a rundown!!!!!!!!
> 
> So they get a treat of grain morning and evening. Boys aren't really supposed to eat lots of grain, so what they get is VERY minimal. They have free choice hay to eat whenever they want. Although they do get more excited when it first gets brought out! And you can't free choice grain (although I think that's clear). ANYWAY! They get hay morning and evening, even though it's never fully empty.
> 
> What they are crying for is their grain, albeit it doesn't even fill their bellies, they just feel like it does! If they didn't get grain (and this is a bold statement) I doubt they would cry as much as they do (which is really, not a lot... they cry for about 1 minute from the time they hear me walking to when they see the bowl going towards them) if they didn't get grain -- and only hay. That's something to ponder on.
> 
> Eddie and Freddie are much LESS loud than they used to be. Gosh, when we got them as babies every time I would walk away I'd hear their teeny shrieks like they were being tortured. As they got older they just make a bit of noise to make themselves known. I didn't baby them much, and they are good about not crying for periods longer than a minute or two.
> 
> I feed them at 9 or 9:30 ish in the morning, and 5:30 ish at night. Again, the timing doesn't matter as much because "feed" is not much at all, so I just tailor it to what fits my schedule and to keep them making noise only at "suitable times."


Thanks, this is all really good advice!

I wasn't planning on bulk feeding them any grain; just loose minerals and hay, since I want to avoid urinary calculi problems. I _might _give them very minimal grain as treats for learning how to walk on a leash or other tricks, but that's it.

One minute of crying isn't bad at all! It sounds like you have two very well-behaved boys. Do they ever cry out for fresh hay, or do they generally stay quiet about it as long as the feeder has some left?

How long would Eddie and Freddie shriek for when you first got them? From what my breeder said, it looks like I'll be getting my wethers at 6-8 weeks old and taking them home on a bottle to finish the weaning process myself. I'm sure initially they'll be scared of the new environment and of being alone, but I'm hoping if they cry it's not for more than a few minutes at a time. I'm planning on taking a couple days off of work in the beginning to care for them; I'm just worried about the two of them making noise and disturbing neighbors when I'm not around.

9-9:30 AM is about when I'd be feeding my goats too, considering my schedule. I'm glad that it seems possible to have two pet wethers even with a full-time job. Gotta make that money so the goats can be happy!



Calistar said:


> My NDs are usually pretty quiet unless they're in heat or separated from their dam/kids, which isn't going to be a problem if you're buying wethers  DON'T feed them sweet feed though! I used to have two Pygmy wethers, and I'd give them sweet feed at each feeding. The evening feeding was usually around 5:00, but they'd start hollering for their sweet feed at 3:00 if they suspected there was anyone alive in the house. Heaven forbid you stepped outside and actually confirmed it! Since it sounds like you're getting boys, they should do just fine on just grass hay and loose minerals, no reason to spoil them on sweet feed anyway.
> 
> Of course, each animal is different. I've found that the parents aren't necessarily any indicator of how the offspring will turn out, so evaluate the individual goat you're considering and don't just go by its parents. The most skittish goat I owned was the daughter of my friendliest, most laid-back doe, and my loudest doe has a daughter who almost never makes a sound!


Yup! Does are very cute, but the fact they go into heat every month means I can't really have them. Wethers are definitely the way to go in an urban environment. I want to look into Sweetlix goat mineral, since I've heard good things about that brand on TGS. I don't know if it classifies as a sweet feed, but I'd probably free-choice it and give them regular grain very minimally as a special treat. And yeah, I've heard about how loud goats can be once they suspect someone is around to pay attention to them. They're definitely intelligent creatures in that regard! How loud generally are your Pygmy wethers?

I'll have to ask my breeder next season about her quieter bucklings, and see if I can get those for my property. It really seems like it's down to the individual goat and its upbringing that determine how loud it's going to be later in life. Ideally I'd love two friendly wethers who are very quiet but also great around people, but that might not be possible lol.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NH_Goats said:


> I chose two wethers ND's in hopes they would be quieter. That being said...my guys are 5 weeks old and bottle fed. One has sweet little bleats when he's hungry and is overall a pretty quiet guy until his buddy gets going. The other one (the more finicky one as well) will scream bloody murder if he is hungry and wants a bottle. It has been combated fairly well by having them on a pretty regular feeding schedule and not arriving until there is a brief moment of quiet time. Although, I'm fearful of weaning coming up soon because I fully expect the screaming to start again. I'm hoping their enjoyment of more solid foods now will make it a little smoother (though I don't have my hopes too high haha!)


Oh boy, that sounds rough. It's interesting how one loud goat can set off its quieter buddy when it feels like being loud, even if the other goat isn't! I'll be getting my goats right around weaning time, so we'll see how well they do in that regard haha. Do you keep your bottle babies in the house, or do you feed them outside? What's your feeding schedule like for them?


----------



## NH_Goats

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Oh boy, that sounds rough. It's interesting how one loud goat can set off its quieter buddy when it feels like being loud, even if the other goat isn't! I'll be getting my goats right around weaning time, so we'll see how well they do in that regard haha. Do you keep your bottle babies in the house, or do you feed them outside? What's your feeding schedule like for them?


It sounds much louder when they're inside. I rarely can hear them bleating from inside the house. Only if I'm close to the window they are near.

They are outside all day and come inside at night. At 5 weeks they're already really destructive chewing on whatever they can find and poop everywhere. They stay in the basement from about 8:00 pm to 7-7:30 am right now. I am hoping to have them outside full time by the end of the week (we're still working on their fence & a solution to keep them safe from predators while so small). I am a new goat mom so I've been slowly trying to figure things out & this site has been more than helpful.

When we first got them (at 2 weeks) they stayed inside more and were being fed in the kitchen but they outgrew the space I made for them pretty quickly & refuse to be contained in the basement so we removed hazards and they have free range until they go out permanently. That being said, they really want to come into the kitchen with me now when I'm outside with them, which was probably my mistake but they're too stinking cute and I don't mind as long as they're not peeing in the kitchen.


----------



## Chelsey

Personally I would buy adults instead of babies and ones that weren’t bottle fed so there is no chance of them being unnaturally attached to humans. My Nigerian dwarves are all super quiet, but none of them are people friendly, so I’m nothing more than where their food comes from. If I take one away for some reason, they all get semi loud, but they quiet down pretty quickly. I had a Nubian Doe (Nubians are well known for being loud) that would scream at me (yes scream, and she sounded almost human) anytime she saw me. Compared to her, they’re very quiet. The difference between a loud yell and an ‘inside voice’, and that’s when they’re loud.


----------



## Chelsey

Personally I would buy adults instead of babies and ones that weren’t bottle fed so there is no chance of them being unnaturally attached to humans. My Nigerian dwarves are all super quiet, but none of them are people friendly, so I’m nothing more than where their food comes from. If I take one away for some reason, they all get semi loud, but they quiet down pretty quickly. I had a Nubian Doe (Nubians are well known for being loud) that would scream at me (yes scream, and she sounded almost human) anytime she saw me. Compared to her, they’re very quiet. The difference between a loud yell and an ‘inside voice’, and that’s when they’re loud.


----------



## Fraysh

I have 4 wethers and 3 Does. They are all Whiney lol usually when they hear my car door or when I leave the pen. I spend great deal of time with them so they cry when I leave. They are all equally whiney some louder than others due to their different voices. My one alpine is loud and monotone but my Nigerians can sound like a crying baby haha. They usually quit once they realize I’m not coming back. Also two of my ND’s were bottle fed and I prefer it that way. I prefer them to be friendlier with people than being skittish. So basically mine are only loud when I’m leaving them or if they see or hear me outside and I don’t come visit them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Sweetlix, while the name is daunting, is simply a brand name and is not a sweet feed or anything like that. Just a good mineral mix. Although, does not contain ammonium chloride (to my knowledge) so it would be best to add it.

When they were younger, they cried for 5 minutes or so. I found it best for them to get a treat of something when I left, so it distracted them and then they wouldn't realize I was gone. The crying was never that long, but when they were little it was louder. Sounded more sad and distressed. If you've got a bottle baby they will cry for you like no other for the rest of their life -- if you want quiet goats I don't suggest that. You see, they are trained from the get-go that YOU mean FOOD. They will never stop crying when they see you. While yes, all goats associate us with food as we do feed them -- it is nothing compared to the way bottle babies cry.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Sorry forgot to mention, they never cry for hay or get that excited. They get excited when it goes into the feeder and munch away, but don't ache for it like they do grain.


----------



## Trollmor

Goats are naturally attached to their flock members, humans, goats, and whatever. Bottle feeding makes no principle difference. We mean food to them anyway. And company, protection, and what else they need, except perhaps sex partners.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Fraysh said:


> I have 4 wethers and 3 Does. They are all Whiney lol usually when they hear my car door or when I leave the pen. I spend great deal of time with them so they cry when I leave. They are all equally whiney some louder than others due to their different voices. My one alpine is loud and monotone but my Nigerians can sound like a crying baby haha. They usually quit once they realize I'm not coming back. Also two of my ND's were bottle fed and I prefer it that way. I prefer them to be friendlier with people than being skittish. So basically mine are only loud when I'm leaving them or if they see or hear me outside and I don't come visit them.


I see, so the goats stop making noise after you've been gone a while? That's good, that's the main thing I'm worried about. Are your Nigerians louder than your Alpine, or do they just sound different? Also, how were they when you were bottle-feeding them? That's a good point about bottle babies; I'd like my future goats to be friendly with humans considering the amount of people they'll be seeing on a day-to-day basis.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Sweetlix, while the name is daunting, is simply a brand name and is not a sweet feed or anything like that. Just a good mineral mix. Although, does not contain ammonium chloride (to my knowledge) so it would be best to add it.
> 
> When they were younger, they cried for 5 minutes or so. I found it best for them to get a treat of something when I left, so it distracted them and then they wouldn't realize I was gone. The crying was never that long, but when they were little it was louder. Sounded more sad and distressed. If you've got a bottle baby they will cry for you like no other for the rest of their life -- if you want quiet goats I don't suggest that. You see, they are trained from the get-go that YOU mean FOOD. They will never stop crying when they see you. While yes, all goats associate us with food as we do feed them -- it is nothing compared to the way bottle babies cry.


Thanks for the advice on the Sweetlix! I'll check out the nearest Tractor Supply for available stock, since I don't think tack and feed stores carry it around here.

Are bottle babies that much worse than dam-raised? I can talk to my breeder about the possibility of keeping them on their mother for longer before transitioning to a bottle, but I think she likes to sell pet wethers with bottle-feeding as the go-to method. The babies on her farm do start off drinking from the udder though. Are Eddie and Freddie bottle-raised or dam-raised? They seem pretty social from your photos!



Trollmor said:


> Goats are naturally attached to their flock members, humans, goats, and whatever. Bottle feeding makes no principle difference. We mean food to them anyway. And company, protection, and what else they need, except perhaps sex partners.


I'm hoping they see me as part of their "herd", just as a part that isn't there all the time lol. I'm hoping to keep them preoccupied with eating and little things to climb on throughout the week, but on weekends I will spend lots of time with them. In my neck of the woods it's easier to find bottle babies for sale than dam-raised, and most registered breeders only sell babies on a bottle. Do you think bottle-babies act and different then dam-raised?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> I see, so the goats stop making noise after you've been gone a while? That's good, that's the main thing I'm worried about. Are your Nigerians louder than your Alpine, or do they just sound different? Also, how were they when you were bottle-feeding them? That's a good point about bottle babies; I'd like my future goats to be friendly with humans considering the amount of people they'll be seeing on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the Sweetlix! I'll check out the nearest Tractor Supply for available stock, since I don't think tack and feed stores carry it around here.
> 
> Are bottle babies that much worse than dam-raised? I can talk to my breeder about the possibility of keeping them on their mother for longer before transitioning to a bottle, but I think she likes to sell pet wethers with bottle-feeding as the go-to method. The babies on her farm do start off drinking from the udder though. Are Eddie and Freddie bottle-raised or dam-raised? They seem pretty social from your photos!
> 
> I'm hoping they see me as part of their "herd", just as a part that isn't there all the time lol. I'm hoping to keep them preoccupied with eating and little things to climb on throughout the week, but on weekends I will spend lots of time with them. In my neck of the woods it's easier to find bottle babies for sale than dam-raised, and most registered breeders only sell babies on a bottle. Do you think bottle-babies act and different then dam-raised?


Me experience with bottle babies is the two n's: NIPPY and NEEDY!

I do see a large change in behavior. Neither are bad, but I prefer more independent goats as the do "want you" and cry for you slightly less.

Eddie and Freddie were dam raised, and stayed with their mother for about 8 and a half weeks.

When they came they were a bit shy, due to lack of human handling, but as you can see they are the cuddliest sweetest boys.

I think it's a personal choice for goat owners on which they like, bottled or dam, I can't say one is drastically worse than the other.

But just know those babies will want their bottles at all hours and will cry if you are late to getting to them.


----------



## MadCatX

both of mine were bottle babies, if they didnt have their bottle when they felt like they needed it, they would yell. Afterwards they would be quiet. The biggest thing ive learned about goats, is they are all have different personalitys but for me, they are extremely loyal and loving to their humans, mine are anyway.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

MadCatX said:


> both of mine were bottle babies, if they didnt have their bottle when they felt like they needed it, they would yell. Afterwards they would be quiet. The biggest thing ive learned about goats, is they are all have different personalitys but for me, they are extremely loyal and loving to their humans, mine are anyway.


What kind of schedule did you have them on? I know that goats love consistency, so hopefully as long as I remain on-time for their feeding sessions they won't bleat too horribly. Having loyal and loving goats sounds like a lot of fun. 


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Me experience with bottle babies is the two n's: NIPPY and NEEDY!
> 
> I do see a large change in behavior. Neither are bad, but I prefer more independent goats as the do "want you" and cry for you slightly less.
> 
> Eddie and Freddie were dam raised, and stayed with their mother for about 8 and a half weeks.
> 
> When they came they were a bit shy, due to lack of human handling, but as you can see they are the cuddliest sweetest boys.
> 
> I think it's a personal choice for goat owners on which they like, bottled or dam, I can't say one is drastically worse than the other.
> 
> But just know those babies will want their bottles at all hours and will cry if you are late to getting to them.


"Nippy and needy" lol, sounds like I'm going to have my hands full then. I think I prefer goats that start off more attached to humans, so it's helpful knowing that difference between bottle babies and dam-raised behavior.

Did Eddie and Freddie cry a lot for their mama after they were separated? How long did it take for you to warm them up to human contact?

Yeah, I think I'm going to have to really make a set schedule and stick to it if I bottle-feed. I should be weaning them pretty soon after I get them, but I'm sure they'll want their bottle even if there's hay available. I hope they get used to orchard grass quick!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

They will learn to eat the hay! Orchard grass is very good hay.

My boys cried a lot on their first day, when I left them, but never while I was with them. They took about a month to get used to me. I just gave them treats from my hand daily and then once they discovered how lovely scratches were we would cuddle them and they didn't mind. They can be slightly timid to people they don't know, if they attempt to run up to them and pet them. If it is through a fence, the boys know nobody is trying to catch them, and they are super friendly, although if someone makes an action as to pick them up or hold them still they don't like that. Bottle babies are surely more friendly with strangers. If you want lovebug nippy needy goats by all means go for bottle babies, there is nothing wrong with them, you just need to know what to expect


----------



## MadCatX

If I remember right, we had them on a milk three times a day 8am-12pm - 4pm - bedtime
But When we got B and C they were 7 and 9 days old respectively. After a month i believe we dropped it to three times only, and added some water. Then they got on grains and such, now I gave them water in a bottle for a long time afterwards but thats because I was dumb and they are spoiled lol. I stopped after reading on here it can kill them.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> They will learn to eat the hay! Orchard grass is very good hay.
> 
> My boys cried a lot on their first day, when I left them, but never while I was with them. They took about a month to get used to me. I just gave them treats from my hand daily and then once they discovered how lovely scratches were we would cuddle them and they didn't mind. They can be slightly timid to people they don't know, if they attempt to run up to them and pet them. If it is through a fence, the boys know nobody is trying to catch them, and they are super friendly, although if someone makes an action as to pick them up or hold them still they don't like that. Bottle babies are surely more friendly with strangers. If you want lovebug nippy needy goats by all means go for bottle babies, there is nothing wrong with them, you just need to know what to expect


That's good! Los Angeles tack stores sell orchard, so I'm glad it's healthy for wethers.

Makes sense, Eddie and Freddie were missing their mom. Do you think giving them treats helped, or did it spoil them too much? I'll purchase some grain or raisins for mine in case they need that extra "motivation". 
It sounds like your boys really like you the most! I'm surprised people try to pick them up as adults; are they small minis?

My backyard isn't huge so I'll probably need to take my goats on walks to give them the exercise they need. Hollywood has a lot of people in it, so if they're used to strangers it would be safer I think. Don't want them getting scared and trying to bolt into traffic or anything!

I might be a bit partial to lovebug, needy goats lol. If bottle babies make noise at all hours of the day I might need to rethink that preference though; my number one concern right now is noise complaints. However, if bottles only cry when I'm around then things should be okay.

Thanks for answering all my questions btw, your advice has been very helpful!



MadCatX said:


> If I remember right, we had them on a milk three times a day 8am-12pm - 4pm - bedtime
> But When we got B and C they were 7 and 9 days old respectively. After a month i believe we dropped it to three times only, and added some water. Then they got on grains and such, now I gave them water in a bottle for a long time afterwards but thats because I was dumb and they are spoiled lol. I stopped after reading on here it can kill them.


Did you ever drop their milk feeding to twice a day? I think I'd be shooting for bottle feedings in the morning at 8:30 AM before I leave for work, and in the evening around 7 PM when I get back, with free-choice hay in between. Does that sound feasible? 
I've heard that giving water through bottles is bad for goats, so I definitely would avoid that. Hopefully my wethers will know how to drink from a bowl before I get them lol.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Can we see photos of the space you are planning to keep them in? I do want to be sure they have enough space, as walking goats is nearly impossible (trust me I HAVE TRIED).



AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Did you ever drop their milk feeding to twice a day?


If you cannot be around more than twice daily to bottle feed them that won't be suitable. Think of them like human children, they need to nurse quite often.



AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Hopefully my wethers will know how to drink from a bowl before I get them lol.


You mean bucket or bowl? Lol. Dog bowls are not suitable, if that hasn't been made obvious.

It's not that people try to -- pick them up -- it's more just putting their arms around them as if they were going to, although my boys can be picked up. They weigh about 50 pounds. A handful though, literally and behaviorally.

I don't think the treats spoiled them at all. They don't beg or nip me for treats. They enjoyed the treat time though, it was good for bonding.


----------



## MadCatX

I agree with the above, two times a day for bottle babies wont cut it. We did work them back but they were on a full grain and pellet diet at that point. It was more of a treat. I would definitely be careful with walking them. I let Bonnie free roam when I walk her but Clyde must be on a leash. He is about....50lbs, but he is a intact buck, I am truly amazed at his pulling power. I am a 300lb 6'2 man, former Offensive Tackle in football, and he can drag me if I let him.I would hate to see the pulling power on a Boer or someone like Finn or Sputnik @Damfino . Clyde's muscle form and shear jumping ability was a surprise too, be careful. With your back yard, if it's fenced, I would let them roam it pretty freely.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Can we see photos of the space you are planning to keep them in? I do want to be sure they have enough space, as walking goats is nearly impossible (trust me I HAVE TRIED).
> 
> If you cannot be around more than twice daily to bottle feed them that won't be suitable. Think of them like human children, they need to nurse quite often.
> 
> You mean bucket or bowl? Lol. Dog bowls are not suitable, if that hasn't been made obvious.
> 
> It's not that people try to -- pick them up -- it's more just putting their arms around them as if they were going to, although my boys can be picked up. They weigh about 50 pounds. A handful though, literally and behaviorally.
> 
> I don't think the treats spoiled them at all. They don't beg or nip me for treats. They enjoyed the treat time though, it was good for bonding.


I can't supply photos atm because I'm at work, but my backyard is about 4000 sq. feet and surrounded by 6 ft. high chain link fences. I would be keeping them in a smaller, 500 sq. foot pen for eating and sleeping purposes though, but I would let them roam the yard freely when I'm there to supervise. What happened when you tried to walk your goats?

I see, I might ask my breeder if she could wean them before I picked them up then. Would bottle feeding twice a day be suitable when weaning them onto hay, or is three times still recommended?

Yeah, I meant bucket. I just called it a bowl colloquially, I figured dog bowls don't work lol.

OK, good to know adult goats don't enjoy being picked up. 50 lbs. isn't terribly heavy, but I think I'll just let them stay on the ground haha.



MadCatX said:


> I agree with the above, two times a day for bottle babies wont cut it. We did work them back but they were on a full grain and pellet diet at that point. It was more of a treat. I would definitely be careful with walking them. I let Bonnie free roam when I walk her but Clyde must be on a leash. He is about....50lbs, but he is a intact buck, I am truly amazed at his pulling power. I am a 300lb 6'2 man, former Offensive Tackle in football, and he can drag me if I let him.I would hate to see the pulling power on a Boer or someone like Finn or Sputnik @Damfino . Clyde's muscle form and shear jumping ability was a surprise too, be careful. With your back yard, if it's fenced, I would let them roam it pretty freely.


Would two times a day be fine while weaning them? I'm not sure if I'd be getting the bottle babies while still on a full milk-feeding regimen or if I'd be picking them up after the weaning process had already begun, but I can clarify that with my breeder as next kidding season draws closer.

I would never want to try walking an intact buck for an extended length of time, they're beefy boys lol. I'm hoping that wethers aren't as tough to wrangle, but I still might not walk them down the sidewalk like they're Labradors since it seems like that could be a bad idea. I'm sure I could find some wide-open park spaces somewhere in LA to let them romp instead.

I am considering letting them roam the backyard freely, but I have an old loquat tree that drops fruit every year and I can't find resources about the plant's toxicity online. I could just fence off the entire loquat area though...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Okay. 

Well they got a bit nervous as goats hate the feeling of being restrained in any way. During training they run and are scared. After that they are just too bouncy and curious to walk straight on a leash.

Have you ever tried to walk a cat on a leash?

It's kind of like that. It depends on the animal for if they want to walk or not. Usually goats only want to walk if it's to go get forage, they aren't like dogs -- they don't walk to walk they walk to eat.


----------



## MadCatX

If I were going to teach them to walk it would be a wether. But it takes alot of time, think of a goat like a puppy - all the energy of one, stubborn but can be placated with treats. 

Ive been walking Clyde on his leash for over a year now. We moved to a place in the mountains thats not completely fenced in, so to get their exercise i walk them around the back yard. 

I would recommend getting them as weaned as possible, if they are eating oats, grains and pellets on their own and drinking water they will be fine. They may get a little roudy wanting their milk but they will get over it. lol. 

I pick Bonnie up all the time she's about 30 lbs, used to sit in my lap but she can get a little sqiurmy so I dont do it for to long. The more you spend time with them, the more they get used to you, and humans.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I should mention, I do hold my guys -- they don't let OTHER people hold them though.


----------



## MadCatX

I agree there too, I am the only one who can hold Bonnie, she goes ballistic with anyone else or shows them full goat. Clyde LOL...Ive held him before and hes actually a big baby, he just stinks something awful and his horns are so long now Im afraid he'll gig me. But oh yeah some times I scoop him up lol..show him whose boss around here haha.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

For the most part mine are quite unless their mealtime is delayed by more than a few minutes. They probably hear me preparing all the many food dishes (they aren't the only animals getting fed breakfast) and have decided they would surely suffer starvation before I got out there to feed them.

My guys have basically been together since weanling age, and are just recently young yearlings. The most loud and pitiful sounds they make is when, for whatever the reason, one has been separated from the others. They will ALL start calling back and forth until reunited. It would make someone think those goats were in major peril just hearing it and not seeing why they were anxiously crying so loudly.


----------



## Trollmor

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> I'm hoping they see me as part of their "herd", just as a part that isn't there all the time lol. I'm hoping to keep them preoccupied with eating and little things to climb on throughout the week, but on weekends I will spend lots of time with them. In my neck of the woods it's easier to find bottle babies for sale than dam-raised, and most registered breeders only sell babies on a bottle. Do you think bottle-babies act and different then dam-raised?


In my experience also dam raised kids can get very affected to humans. It is also a matter of selection of breeding animals. The tricky thing is to get in and out of their flock when you need or wish. When in the flock, you must be the boss, or they will walk away from you. They follow their leader. The leader earns his/her position mainly by acting like one: Lead the flock to nice feeding places, bend down branches so that everybody can eat, go first against predators so the flock can get in safety. GOOD LUCK!

PS For pets, I do prefer bottle fed kids, if possible fed by yourself. This bond will usually be stronger than most others. But, as has been reported lately in other threads, it can happen that goats refuse to stay outdoors when their humans go into the house. What does your family say to that?


----------



## Fraysh

Ya mine stop after they realize I’m not coming back haha. They are needy. One of my alpine wethers is really loud with a monotone sound I’d say the most obnoxious out of all them haha! But I love it. And my two ND does are high pitched and loud when they see me or when I leave. My two ND wethers (Willie and Waylon) they are low pitch and grunty almost. They are my grumpy old men haha and never not next to each other. My other two Alpine mixes are pretty quiet for the most part. 

I’d say your safe from them making a ton of noise when you’re gone but I could be wrong. Every goat has their own personality and quirks but they are worth it.


----------



## Fraysh

Trollmor said:


> In my experience also dam raised kids can get very affected to humans. It is also a matter of selection of breeding animals. The tricky thing is to get in and out of their flock when you need or wish. When in the flock, you must be the boss, or they will walk away from you. They follow their leader. The leader earns his/her position mainly by acting like one: Lead the flock to nice feeding places, bend down branches so that everybody can eat, go first against predators so the flock can get in safety. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> PS For pets, I do prefer bottle fed kids, if possible fed by yourself. This bond will usually be stronger than most others. But, as has been reported lately in other threads, it can happen that goats refuse to stay outdoors when their humans go into the house. What does your family say to that?


I won't ever not bottle feed anymore. I have some that weren't and I've worked so hard to build a bond and they are finally letting me pet them for longer periods of time. They follow me everywhere and respect me though so that's not an issue. Just other people they won't give the time of day. My bottle babies are so loving and just want to be pet and loved on by all. They would follow me to the house if they could. I have cattle fencing so for a while they would squeeze through the bottom haha cause they love it in my house haha! That was something. But ya I prefer bottle babies.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

NigerianNewbie said:


> For the most part mine are quite unless their mealtime is delayed by more than a few minutes. They probably hear me preparing all the many food dishes (they aren't the only animals getting fed breakfast) and have decided they would surely suffer starvation before I got out there to feed them.
> 
> My guys have basically been together since weanling age, and are just recently young yearlings. The most loud and pitiful sounds they make is when, for whatever the reason, one has been separated from the others. They will ALL start calling back and forth until reunited. It would make someone think those goats were in major peril just hearing it and not seeing why they were anxiously crying so loudly.


That sounds ideal, honestly. I'm not planning on feeding them any more than refilling their manger with orchard grass, so hopefully they won't feel the need to "suffer starvation". Do you free-choice their food, or do you give them set amounts of hay / pellets at certain times of the day?

So your goats are the loudest when separated? At least that's a controlled scenario, and it's better than them just yelling at each other for no reason. Do your goats see you as part of their herd (ie: do they call for you when you're not around)?



MadCatX said:


> If I were going to teach them to walk it would be a wether. But it takes alot of time, think of a goat like a puppy - all the energy of one, stubborn but can be placated with treats.
> 
> Ive been walking Clyde on his leash for over a year now. We moved to a place in the mountains thats not completely fenced in, so to get their exercise i walk them around the back yard.
> 
> I would recommend getting them as weaned as possible, if they are eating oats, grains and pellets on their own and drinking water they will be fine. They may get a little roudy wanting their milk but they will get over it. lol.
> 
> I pick Bonnie up all the time she's about 30 lbs, used to sit in my lap but she can get a little sqiurmy so I dont do it for to long. The more you spend time with them, the more they get used to you, and humans.


I know goats CAN be walked on a lead, since pack goats and show goats are a thing, but it makes sense that's it's not as easy as training a dog. How long did it take you to train Clyde to behave on a leash?

I'll ask my breeder about getting them weaned before bringing them home. It would definitely be easier on me if I didn't have to take long lunches to go home and feed baby goats during the day lol.

30 lbs. sounds like an ideal weight, I'd love if my goats turned out to be that size. I know Nigis can cap at around 75 lbs., though I'm hoping wethers end up a little smaller than that if possible.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Mine are 50, that's a very ideal size. 30 is only going to be found in like pygmies, if even. 45 to 50 is average for mini breeds. Never free choice grain, but yes free choice hay.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Trollmor said:


> In my experience also dam raised kids can get very affected to humans. It is also a matter of selection of breeding animals. The tricky thing is to get in and out of their flock when you need or wish. When in the flock, you must be the boss, or they will walk away from you. They follow their leader. The leader earns his/her position mainly by acting like one: Lead the flock to nice feeding places, bend down branches so that everybody can eat, go first against predators so the flock can get in safety. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> PS For pets, I do prefer bottle fed kids, if possible fed by yourself. This bond will usually be stronger than most others. But, as has been reported lately in other threads, it can happen that goats refuse to stay outdoors when their humans go into the house. What does your family say to that?


If my goats have to be bottle fed for any length of time I plan on doing it myself. I hope that it helps us develop a strong bond, as I've heard bottle-babies can be very attached to the humans who feed them as kids. 
My goats will have to get used to being outside, whether they want to or not. The house is no place for an animal that can't control its bowel movements lol. I might bring them in for short amounts of time, but I want to make their outside pen as comfortable as possible so they don't feel the need to be indoors. Of course this means I will spend a lot of time outdoors with them.



NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Mine are 50, that's a very ideal size. 30 is only going to be found in like pygmies, if even. 45 to 50 is average for mini breeds. Never free choice grain, but yes free choice hay.


50 lbs. also seems pretty good! There are almost no pygmy goat breeders in Los Angeles and its surrounding areas, so Nigerian Dwarfs are definitely the way to go. Free choice grain is a big no-no, I'm sure that would lead to a myriad of health problems for wethers.


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Fraysh said:


> Ya mine stop after they realize I'm not coming back haha. They are needy. One of my alpine wethers is really loud with a monotone sound I'd say the most obnoxious out of all them haha! But I love it. And my two ND does are high pitched and loud when they see me or when I leave. My two ND wethers (Willie and Waylon) they are low pitch and grunty almost. They are my grumpy old men haha and never not next to each other. My other two Alpine mixes are pretty quiet for the most part.
> 
> I'd say your safe from them making a ton of noise when you're gone but I could be wrong. Every goat has their own personality and quirks but they are worth it.


Good to hear that they don't make a ton of noise once you're out of the area. Your Nigerian wethers sound very cute, what with their low-pitched bleats and all.

I think I'm learning that I'll just have to take my chances with goats, loud or not. It seems like they _shouldn't_ make a lot of noise when I'm off-property but it's probably going to come down to individual disposition. Still, I hope they learn that yelling when no one's around won't get them the attention they want. Goats are smart though, so they'd probably pick that up pretty quick.



Fraysh said:


> I won't ever not bottle feed anymore. I have some that weren't and I've worked so hard to build a bond and they are finally letting me pet them for longer periods of time. They follow me everywhere and respect me though so that's not an issue. Just other people they won't give the time of day. My bottle babies are so loving and just want to be pet and loved on by all. They would follow me to the house if they could. I have cattle fencing so for a while they would squeeze through the bottom haha cause they love it in my house haha! That was something. But ya I prefer bottle babies.


That affection is what I want out of my goats, so it sounds like bottle-feeding is the way to go. Trusting humans, being attached to me, and hopefully being general lovebugs without feeling a need to scream for attention is what I'm shooting for. Do you ever let your goats in the house when they ask for it?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Currently, I measure out pellet goat feed in the mornings only. Mine have just became yearlings and still growing; so until 2nd cutting hay is harvested they will continue getting pellets at breakfast. They only get starvation pangs if I am delayed longer than a few minutes with feeding them once they know everyone else has been fed. 

Ran out of good winter hay a couple of weeks ago and the current hay does not have a very good nutritional value. I had considered taking them off of pellet feed completely this spring, though in actuality it won't be until June or so. 

No, I do not give them free choice goat feed, it has always been a measured amount. However, the more older they have become, the amount of feed has become less and is only once a day instead of twice a day in the beginning. They have fresh hay available at all times.

Yes and no concerning being a member of the herd. I am seen as the leader and provider of the herd. Not so much as a member of the herd like they are for each other cause they are together day in and day out. I come and go at various times. They do not cry after me when I leave them, though they did in the beginning for a little while when they were first brought to live here and were weanlings. They will call out a greeting when I arrive back home from being out for an extended period of time.


----------



## Trollmor

If you bottle feed, then you are the MOTHER!  But goats generally make friends with all peaceful individuals around, humans, goats, dogs, ...

They will most probably want to follow you everywhere, also in the house. Normally, they make friends with everyone! Have you seen the photos from Hawaii?

If you feel you must bottle feed to ensure a good bond, do that, but it is not my experience!

Free choice of hay and if possible leaves I do recommend. Treats only when you want their attention. Beware of overfeeding dwarfs, they can get sick. _(Fång - I do not find the English word.)_


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Trollmor said:


> If you bottle feed, then you are the MOTHER!  But goats generally make friends with all peaceful individuals around, humans, goats, dogs, ...
> 
> They will most probably want to follow you everywhere, also in the house. Normally, they make friends with everyone! Have you seen the photos from Hawaii?
> 
> If you feel you must bottle feed to ensure a good bond, do that, but it is not my experience!
> 
> Free choice of hay and if possible leaves I do recommend. Treats only when you want their attention. Beware of overfeeding dwarfs, they can get sick. _(Fång - I do not find the English word.)_


Aww that's cute, I can be their "mama". It's good they make friends easily, because I'd want to invite people over to help them socialize.

I wish I had a bigger yard so I could dam-raise goats, but I think I'm going to have to bottle-raise them. Also, my breeder only sells bottle babies, but I might be able to get them weaned before I pick them up.

I'm gonna free-choice orchard grass and give them fruit and tree leaves from my backyard. I grow a lot of excess fruit every year that usually just rots because I can't eat it all myself, so having two goats gobbling up figs and oranges and stuff will be nice!


----------



## Fraysh

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> Good to hear that they don't make a ton of noise once you're out of the area. Your Nigerian wethers sound very cute, what with their low-pitched bleats and all.
> 
> I think I'm learning that I'll just have to take my chances with goats, loud or not. It seems like they _shouldn't_ make a lot of noise when I'm off-property but it's probably going to come down to individual disposition. Still, I hope they learn that yelling when no one's around won't get them the attention they want. Goats are smart though, so they'd probably pick that up pretty quick.
> 
> That affection is what I want out of my goats, so it sounds like bottle-feeding is the way to go. Trusting humans, being attached to me, and hopefully being general lovebugs without feeling a need to scream for attention is what I'm shooting for. Do you ever let your goats in the house when they ask for it?


Two were raised inside until basically weaned.. because my winters are SO HARSH.. also but once big enough to stay out they did and I brought them down a lot during the day so they were totally familiar with the herd... once in a while they come inside with me for old times sake.. hop into a toddler pull up and act like they never left. It's wonderful ❤‍♀


----------



## Trollmor

You can become their offspring as well. Consider, for whom do they normally produce that nice white liquid?

The interesting position for you is the flock leader's. See to it that they trust you provide food and security, and they will follow you "like a dog"!

To really socialize a kid, I recommend the Brain Wash method: Pick them up as many times as you possibly can during their first 24 hours in life. If you let the biological mother do all the socializing, and she is a shy and timid individual, she will for sure teach her young the same cautious behaviour.

Beware of giving them too much at the same time of sweet fruit, and check that the herbs you offer them are not toxic - many garden plants (=> garden runoffs!) are old medical herbs, that have strong effects on the biochemistry. Some fruit trees can also have toxic twigs, but I do not think orange or fig belong to those. Plums and sloe do. (@mariarose?)


----------



## Nudanud

I don't think that bottle feeding automatically means loud and needy goats. 

My first four goats were alpine mixes and I bottle fed them. We banded two and left the other two intact. None of them were ever loud even though they were very friendly..and I walked them all the time, despite having 13 acres and not really needing to do it..I just wanted to make sure they respected me. They very much walked like a dog on a leash..

Personally, and I think this goes with most any species of domestic or farm raised animals, it's all in how you carry yourself and treat them that determines *most* behavioral traits!

(They were quite loud during the "bottle" stage, but even my dam raised babies I have right now are quite vocal.)


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy

Nudanud said:


> I don't think that bottle feeding automatically means loud and needy goats.
> 
> My first four goats were alpine mixes and I bottle fed them. We banded two and left the other two intact. None of them were ever loud even though they were very friendly..and I walked them all the time, despite having 13 acres and not really needing to do it..I just wanted to make sure they respected me. They very much walked like a dog on a leash..
> 
> Personally, and I think this goes with most any species of domestic or farm raised animals, it's all in how you carry yourself and treat them that determines *most* behavioral traits!
> 
> (They were quite loud during the "bottle" stage, but even my dam raised babies I have right now are quite vocal.)


This is very helpful to know, thanks! Did your alpines cry a lot after they were weaned, or was it just something they did when they wanted milk?

How long did it take to leash train them? I'm very interested in getting my future goats walking on leads, so it's a process I'm trying to learn a lot about.


----------



## MadCatX

Ive been walking Clyde on a leash now for about a year. He does good some days - some days I just put him back up. He intact so he gets rutty. this last week he's been really good. roaming around foraging and walking around. He drinks out of our hose so I have to make pit stops at the hose for him. lol 

Bonnie hasn't been on a leash so shes still getting used to. She will put all four hooves down and not move. So its pretty funny.


----------



## Nudanud

When I was bottle feeding, I had them in an oversized kennel. They would cry whenever they saw one of us because they wanted the bottle, but once they were weaned and in the larger goat pen, they were content most of the time. Getting quieter and quieter as they aged. The wethers in particular almost never made more than a light bleating sound. 

As far as leash training, I think it all depends on the handler. I made some quick homemade halters to start with and it definitely didn’t take more than a week with those (probably one or two walks) before they would walk really well on halter. It’s nice cuz if you control the head, you control the body. So if they act up, just spin them around and try again..

I kinda moved into just using the leash and collar when the halters either came apart or got lost..hit with the mower..etc..but I’m very much the type of person that doesn’t take crap too.

I enjoy and respect goats. I even talk to them, and I would never haul off and beat an animal...but rearing up on me or trying to pull me with a leash..not gonna fly. I wouldn’t take it from a dog and I certainly wouldn’t from a goat.


----------

